# Snowdon - Pen-Y-Pass



## wolfie69 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just back from Snowdon, stayed in the carpark at Pan-Y-Pass, in front of the Youth Hostel.

 £5 for 4 hours or £10 all day. I asked the Attendant if I could park over night (some friends were staying in the YHA). He said there was no overnight parking, and that I should find a camp site, but there were no displays saying this, nothing at all saying no camping etc.

Needless to say, I stayed over, while I was the only motor home there were several cars parked all night.

Had breakfast and left early morning - at £10 a day not really wilding


----------



## Campervanman (Nov 7, 2010)

Brave guy! I'd have been nervous all night especially after asking the attendant. 

There is a nice enough layby just down the road towards Llanberris at map point... 
53.107402,-4.095784


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 7, 2010)

Campervanman said:


> ... There is a nice enough layby just down the road towards Llanberris at map point...
> 53.107402,-4.095784


 
Many thanks!

Added to the database 

Regards

Chris


----------



## wolfie69 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Campervanman - I will check that out next time, but if there was a problem I would probably just go into Betws-y-coed.

But the point I was trying to make was, why was the attendant saying I couldn't park there all night, when clearly people did, but more importantly there were no actual restrictions posted on the signs.

I would never over-night in places were  it was not allowed


----------



## Campervanman (Nov 8, 2010)

He was probably just a 'Jobsworth'

Here's some more wild camp spots!

Take note Chris for the data base...

53.083878, -3.99948

53.083986, -3.994571

53.087615, -3.983807 There are also similar places to these all along this road.


----------



## zipnolan (Nov 8, 2010)

i too was there yesterday for a hour or so, never stayed overnight but discussed it with the Mrs about staying in the summer, maybe that was you waving at our motorhome as we went back down ? i had the little grandson in his chair up front .


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 8, 2010)

Campervanman said:


> He was probably just a 'Jobsworth'
> 
> Here's some more wild camp spots!
> 
> ...


 
Many thanks - I've added these too ...

Chris


----------



## Airecraft (Nov 9, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Many thanks - I've added these too ...
> 
> Chris


 
Sorry to spread doom and gloom but when we drove down to Llanberis on 29 October a lot of the laybys had been blocked with boulders Don't know if there the same as Campervanman's. Not tarmaced but just pull ins on the left as you go down. I've parked in them for the last 20 years (not continuously). Council have to spend our taxes somehow, I guess


----------



## Campervanman (Nov 9, 2010)

aww no! They were good spots too, Do you know of any others around there we might be able to stay at?


----------



## Airecraft (Nov 10, 2010)

Not within walking distance of pen-y-pass We now normally stay in Llanberis by the lake. No doubt the boulders relate to this:
'Pen y Pass car park charges could see walkers shun Snowdon' - Caernarfon Herald
The Snowdon horseshoe ain't worth doing now, IMHO. Wish I still had my M/bike so I could give 2 fingers to the these grabbin' b'stards. I was asked to pay to carry my kayak across a beach at Oxwich Bay last month - I declined in no uncertain terms and carried on.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi everyone

I live in Beddgelert so I no the area and as with the post I replied to re Peak District there are in Snowdonia plenty of places to wild without using car parks and running the risk of upsetting someone.

tranivanman


----------

